# Baby footprint quotes?



## ginab

Ive put maggies footprints on a canvas and want to write something with them.. my mind is a blank 

any suggestions of quotes or sayings that will go with footprints on canvas?? 

Any ideas welcome?


----------



## mumtobeplus1

Those tiny feet tiptoe into your heart & stay there forever. X


----------



## ginab

Aww how lovely I like that short and sweet!! Thank you


----------



## WhiteGeisha

If you do hands too you could put your hands stole my heart and your feet ran away with it x


----------



## pinkandfluffy

I'm doing a scrapbook and love these!!!! Thanks!!!

One I've seen with pictures of LOs feet was "On <date of birth> our world grew by two feet" :cloud9:


----------



## Shabutie

No matter where you go in life or if we are far apart, a parent&#8217;s love will always follow because you left footprints on their hearts.

Could change parents to mother/father.

:flower:


----------



## QueSeraSera

WhiteGeisha said:


> If you do hands too you could put your hands stole my heart and your feet ran away with it x

aww! i love this! :)


----------



## smokey

I had a print done at baby clinic when LO was tiny and the quote on it says 


The pitter patter of tiny feet
leave behind somthing dear and sweet
a precious treasure for me to keep
the memories of your tiny feet.


----------

